# Fender: Soft V-Neck or Modern C Shape for smaller hands?



## canuck (Jan 31, 2008)

I am currently in the market for a Strat and was wondering what you guys/girls with average to smaller hands think of the V-Neck as found on the Jimmie Vaughan Strat in comparison to the Modern C Neck as found on the Fender Standard.

Aside from having a neck that is comfortable, I would like the be able to thumb fret a la Hendrix chord voicings, but I have only have average size hands, maybe a tad under average. I can 'get by' doing it on my Godin Lg, but it some times sounds a tad out of tune from the strings being pulled since it is a bit thicker neck.

I realize that rolled fretboard edges also play a big part here.

Any experiences you guys with small hands have had with these specific necks?

Thanks


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

I don't think that it'll be an issue.

Back when I had a V necked strat I found it easier to play with the thumb because of the neck shape. It moved my thumb up there.

I have a C neck strat now and it isn't a problem.

Anyone else?


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I have meet cleavers - great if I were a UFC fighter but not so great for guitar - big palm with shorter fingers. It took me about six painful months before I could thumb a chord a la Hendrix. Having said that, I prefer my V-Neck strat over my modern C Shape for that kind of stuff. If I use to thin a neck I end up thumbing with the edge of my thumb.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I like the C-shape myself.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I bought a Jimmie Vaughan Stratocaster two weeks. It was the soft V neck that sold me on it.

...and yes, I've got a small hand.


----------



## User_X (Feb 1, 2008)

Your hand's proportions, strength, flexibility and your style is unique to you;
try before you buy.
A smaller hand may require you spend more playing time with your thumb behind the neck in the 'proper position' to reach chords. I don't like the V feel back there.


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

User_X said:


> Your hand's proportions, strength, flexibility and your style is unique to you;
> try before you buy.
> A smaller hand may require you spend more playing time with your thumb behind the neck in the 'proper position' to reach chords. I don't like the V feel back there.


I agree with what he's saying I find the V pushes my thumb towards the low E string.

It isn't a problem for me it's just what it does.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I find it hard to play V necks due to how I place my left hand. But then I don't use the thumb for fretting.

Is there any reason you can't try both out?


----------



## canuck (Jan 31, 2008)

I have been looking around, but have had absolutely no luck finding a JV strat. Maybe now that the stores have had time to restock since Christmas I will have better luck.


----------



## Telenator (Aug 9, 2007)

I've got pretty small hands and am very comfortable with the C


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

canuck said:


> I have been looking around, but have had absolutely no luck finding a JV strat. Maybe now that the stores have had time to restock since Christmas I will have better luck.


From the time I became interested in a JV strat, to the time I came across one in Toronto was over six months.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i dont have huge hands, i guess they are average for a guy my size- but i use my thumb over the top of the fretboard all the time, on any guitar- my favourite strat shape would be the basic sixties style c- but i use my thumb on everything from hard v shaped harmonys to modern slim shaped epiphone acoustics with equal ease- hard v shaped strat necks feel fine, as do the modern ones,- maybe its a matter of spending some time with a certain neck until you are comfortable with it? like i said, i use my thumb a lot, on any guitar, never gave much thought to actual neck shape, more as to how any given neck felt in my hands, and never found one i couldnt fret with my thumb on


----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

There's a JV strat at Paul's Boutique (its been there for a long while now)

http://www.paulsboutique.ca/index.php?id=20071207222755


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

garretrevels said:


> There's a JV strat at Paul's Boutique (its been there for a long while now)
> 
> http://www.paulsboutique.ca/index.php?id=20071207222755


Yeah, I saw that the same time I found one for about the same price at 12th Fret ( 6 months nothing and then...). I bought the one at 12th.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I've got smaller-than-average hands but don't seem to have a problem adapting to various necks. I've got a c-shaped tele and LPs with 50's and 60's shaped necks and they all work for me.


----------



## canuck (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks very much for all the replies guys. I'll be keeping my eye out for a JV to try out and see if that soft V offers anything over the modern c in my hands!


----------



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

I know it's not a Strat, but what do you think of the V-into-C of the MIJ Jerry Donahue Tele neck?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

peter benn said:


> I know it's not a Strat, but what do you think of the V-into-C of the MIJ Jerry Donahue Tele neck?


...sounds like the neck shape on my new tele, put together by eric pykala at the arts music store in newmarket, with neck and body from jim kruger.

i find the neck really comfortable and inspiring.

-dh


----------

